

Taking Swift For A Test Flight - nahimn
http://www.bnotions.com/taking-swift-for-a-test-flight/?

======
drtumne
Given the similarity between Swift and Scala syntax-wise, I'm wondering if in
the future we'll see a common language for streamlining Apple and Android dev
(i.e. same code with option to compile libraries to C and/or to JVM). Just a
thought...

